# 22-23 show lamb journal



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi I am going to make this thread like show sebright's where she updates on the growth of her lamb's leg wool while using the pro hair spray.  I am going to mix the pro hair to a mixture of vinegar and conditioner 1 part prohair 2 parts the mix I made. So I will post a pic of the legs once a week of the 2 ewes and wether that  I have.  I'm probably going to start tomorrow.

The lambs when I got them


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi! I wonder if the vinegar will make a difference.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 4, 2022)

Yeh idk the guy the hauled the ewes here said they use vinegar in there's it seems like it's working good right now


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 4, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Yeh idk the guy the hauled the ewes here said they use vinegar in there's it seems like it's working good right now


Nice. I put 2 part vinaigrette 3 part water for Dutch on his legs off her itch ms them. It tastes bad


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 4, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Nice. I put 2 part vinaigrette 3 part water for Dutch on his legs off her itch ms them. It tastes bad


To keep him from picking them? That's smart


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 4, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> To keep him from picking them? That's smart


Yep. They do it for dogs.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 5, 2022)

Ok here is taco day #1 with the prohair spray mix.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 5, 2022)

I want to update on exercise/muscle progress to now lol so here is day #1 of exercise (trotting backwards) with pumpkinella (on the left) and Holly on the right.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 6, 2022)

I didn't get to do the ewe's legs today because of weather😠but here is taco day 1 of exercise. I also weighed the lambs today the numbers on the right is what they've gained since I weighed them a month ago.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 7, 2022)

Here is day#1 of the pro hair spray for the ewes pumpkinella is on the left/top Holly is on the right/bottom


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 8, 2022)

Shaved taco again today he is a little fat so now I can start exercising him a lot more


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 8, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Shaved taco again today he is a little fat so now I can start exercising him a lot more


How do you know there is fat?


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 9, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> How do you know there is fat?


Feeling on his back there is a lot of fat right now


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 9, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Feeling on his back there is a lot of fat right now


No I don’t think so. His back feels very  firm .


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 9, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> No I don’t think so. His back feels very  firm .


Dutches?


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 9, 2022)

Taco is chubby lol


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 9, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Dutches?


Yep Dutch.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 9, 2022)

I just sheared pumpkinella i am really impressed with how she is growing she did not look like much when I got her hahah


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2022)

Are you using white vinegar or apple cider vinegar?


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Are you using white vinegar or apple cider vinegar?


White vinegar. I didn't use it last year but it's working awesome right now!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 9, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> I just sheared pumpkinella i am really impressed with how she is growing she did not look like much when I got her hahah


The legs look great. Wow the rear!


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 9, 2022)

Holly


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2022)

She looks good!


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 16, 2022)

Her is a update for the lambs. I've started taking them on a fast walk every day. Still going backwards every other day. Its funny how after doing exercises with them for just a few days you can tell a difference in them. Especially taco lol


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 16, 2022)

I think next year instead of getting 3 lambs I will show one of my cracker lambs as my market and save my money and buy 1 really good ewe. Then the year after that I should have lambs I bred from these ewes to show! What is crazy is I will probably be starting a new lamb thread next year before this one is over.🤯 The people I want to get one from have lambs early.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 16, 2022)

Those are some fluffy legs! Amazing how much emphasis is placed of fluff that has nothing to do with what winds up on a plate. Doesn’t even count as conformation. Whoever came up with leg fluff as importance in a show must have wanted to torment the kids trying to win the show.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 17, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Those are some fluffy legs! Amazing how much emphasis is placed of fluff that has nothing to do with what winds up on a plate. Doesn’t even count as conformation. Whoever came up with leg fluff as importance in a show must have wanted to torment the kids trying to win the show.


Ikr! But it makes them look so much better. Whenever they are wet and it look like no hair its so ugly lol


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 4, 2022)

I think I forgot to update recently lol. Show is 16 days away😦


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 6, 2022)

What my lambs weighed today and gained since last month. Good job pumpkinella lol


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 12, 2022)

Show is a week away. Pumpkinella and Holly. Holly has really transformed into a different sheep since I got her lol. I'm trying to lease a ram and get some more ewes from the person who breed taco so these girls should have lots of lambs next spring


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 12, 2022)

I also have this little white cracker girl from one of my ewes and ram added to my lamb "team".😂 I do some of the work with her and my brother does some, I'm going to show her at the jackpots in Dec & Jan/Feb and he is going to show her in the market show and sale at our fair and we're going to split the money she learns. And her mama and dad at fair last year. Her mom was a yearling and had twins which isn't often with this breed we thought she was going to drop at fair but she was so big with 2 in her lol. And some of the goat people did a ultrasound on her and got lots of kicking that was cool. Didn't lamb till over a month later tho😂


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 12, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> I also have this little white cracker girl from one of my ewes and ram added to my lamb "team".😂 I do some of the work with her and my brother does some, I'm going to show her at the jackpots in Dec & Jan/Feb and he is going to show her in the market show and sale at our fair and we're going to split the money she learns. And her mama and dad at fair last year. Her mom was a yearling and had twins which isn't often with this breed we thought she was going to drop at fair but she was so big with 2 in her lol. And some of the goat people did a ultrasound on her and got lots of kicking that was cool. Didn't lamb till over a month later tho😂


The babies in action I should ad that I didn't even realize she had 2 for like 30 minutes I was so focused on the one lamb that I don't notice the one on the other side of the yard


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 21, 2022)

Im so proud of pumpkinella she won her lightweight class and then got 3rd blackface ewe and won her market class. Taco got second in his class the ewe that beat him I was actually trying to buy whenever I got him lol and he go 3rd overall FL born lamb Holly did good she got 3rd in her ewe and market classes i got 4th in my showmanship group but im glad I did because the judge told me a lot of things I need to work on


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 21, 2022)

Wow 


BrahmerQueen said:


> View attachment 93201


I thought that she would keep that same shape as she grew.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 22, 2022)

Pictures with taco and they actually didn't look as bad as I thought they would


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 24, 2022)

Pumpkinella got her legs washed and a pedicure. Today was first weigh in for my county fair that's in February. My steer weighs 779 taco weighs 147🫠my brothers lamb was 53 so we're letting her eat as much as she wants in hope that she'll gain 30 pounds in 5 months especially since she only gained 6 pounds in 2 months 🫣






My phone started random snapping pictures. It got a sheep perspective 😂


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2022)

I really like that last picture! LOL


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 30, 2022)

I got to help with the ai process at the lady who bred taco farm the other day. they let me look in the scope and got to see the reproductive tract in the sheep.
step 1 sheep gets a shot passes out gets masked and put on a stretcher type thing shave the area where the ai is done and scrub it with iodine. all the sheep had been getting hormone shots for 12 days before this


2 ai is done. the ewes she's using as donors got different shots so they will super ovulate and make more embryos which will get put in recip ewes on monday


3 they have to get stapled back up


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm going to make different earrings for the girls next time


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 30, 2022)

Omg I got to put Dutch’s benne on and add to the collection.
He also got a Halloween bandanna. Maybe I’ll find a hat for him. 🤔

Never knew AI was that complicated.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks for the AI pictures and commentary. Yes, we know about AI, but don’t know just exactly how it’s done, so thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 1, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Omg I got to put Dutch’s benne on and add to the collection.
> He also got a Halloween bandanna. Maybe I’ll find a hat for him. 🤔
> 
> Never knew AI was that complicated.


I was actually thinking it was going to be way more complicated but it's definitely not as hard as I thought and the guy doing it is like not even looking at the sheep and gets it done in usually less than a minute. With so many people there to help it went really quickly


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 1, 2022)

Taco is keeps getting bigger. I want to train him to pull this tiny donkey cart we have🤔😂I'm not worried about it weighing to much. I'd be shocked if even weighed 12 lbs


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 1, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Taco is keeps getting bigger. I want to train him to pull this tiny donkey cart we have🤔😂I'm not worried about it weighing to much. I'd be shocked if even weighed 12 lbs


Ooo the you can add stuff in it To make it heavier.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 6, 2022)

Started doing this with them real proud of my boy that post is not light 😃


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 6, 2022)

Apparently taco gained 29 lbs in 30 days so I am getting a new scale thats not old manual rusty one bc that is possible but it really doesn't seem like it is😂


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2022)

Wow! Y’all are just awesome! I didn’t know you could harness up a sheep to pull anything. How about a sheep harness/cart team? LOL


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Wow! Y’all are just awesome! I didn’t know you could harness up a sheep to pull anything. How about a sheep harness/cart team? LOL


lol I want to make a sled thing and do that🤣


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Wow! Y’all are just awesome! I didn’t know you could harness up a sheep to pull anything. How about a sheep harness/cart team? LOL


Yep they and pull a lot of weight


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Nov 14, 2022)

Pumpkinella and taco got to go to Vero beach yesterday Holly stayed home she is with the buck but I think she is already bred.

I won my showmanship group pumpkinella got reserve champ market lamb and taco got 3rd and then pumpkinella got 3rd overall black face ewe. Thanks to @Show Sebright for showing taco in the grand drive.















But there wasn't very many people there bc naile is going on in Kentucky. I feel like I wouldn't have done very good if there was more but it was still fun


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 14, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Pumpkinella and taco got to go to Vero beach yesterday Holly stayed home she is with the buck but I think she is already bred.
> 
> I won my showmanship group pumpkinella got reserve champ market lamb and taco got 3rd and then pumpkinella got 3rd overall black face ewe. Thanks to @Show Sebright for showing taco in the grand drive.View attachment 94462View attachment 94463View attachment 94464View attachment 94465View attachment 94466View attachment 94467View attachment 94468
> But there wasn't very many people there bc naile is going on in Kentucky. I feel like I wouldn't have done very good if there was more but it was still fun


Wait did you get a buckle??? Wow. Lol didn’t not show taco that well, sorry


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Nov 14, 2022)

Well he looks great in the pic where you have him


----------

